# Have A Great Thanksgiving Long Weekend Everybody!



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish everybody a happy and healthy Thanksgiving long weekend with lots of cheer!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

*Right back at you !!!*

Have a great weekend everyone, unless you're a turkey well then too bad for you


----------



## AntiBrian (Aug 26, 2009)

Gonna have a better one than Ellen Page at least

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13s9vzXMbks


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. I enjoyed that video, as well.


----------

